# Trout



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 2, 2021)

So I spent most of last week in the mountains of Virginia chasing trout, something I've never done before. I managed to catch some really nice rainbows, but the stars of the week were the elusive and hard to catch Golden Rainbows...






I managed to catch 3 of these beautiful fish and after hearing about how good they were to eat, I kept a couple to bring home.

I filleted them and removed the pin bones, but left the skin on...






Seasoned with coarse salt and pepper and then dusted with a combination of smoked paprika, garlic powder, and ground coriander...






I wanted to smoke or grill them, but decided to pan sear instead. Olive oil heated on medium high and in they went skin side up for about 4-5 minutes. Then flipped to finish. Removed to a pan and fresh lime squeezed on...






Meanwhile, I had some ripe figs from a neighbor's tree and a couple of ripe peaches...






These were all quartered, drizzled with balsamic vinegar and some honey...






Baked in the oven for about 30 minutes at 350℉. Feta cheese was added and they were put under the broiler to brown slightly...






These were served on romaine lettuce with toasted walnuts. Oven roasted radishes were also on the menu...






Only complaint that I have is that I didn't cook the radishes quite long enough, but I was told that the fish recipe was a keeper for sure. Only problem is that I don't have anymore and not sure when I'll get back there. Next time I'd like to grill or smoke them.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 2, 2021)

Man the fish looks fantastic but your side dish is phenomenal.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 2, 2021)

Being a trout hunter/slayer, those filets look incredible. Seasoning sounds spot on. Delicious. Nice work.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 3, 2021)

GS,Those fish look tasty as do the sides!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2021)

Wow, never saw Trout like those. The meat looks great and the finished plate looks really good. Never had Figs and Feta but love them, the same way, with Bleu Cheese. Especially an Italian Gorgonzola Dulce.
Last trout I ate was in '95. Steam side sauteed in Bacon Grease with Eggs. Man that was good eating!...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

Great looking meal.  Love me some figs and trout.


----------



## xray (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice catch! And a great looking dinner!

Those trout almost look like a palomino but I’m not sure if they’re the same? Bet they ate good though.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 3, 2021)

That's a fine looking meal


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 3, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Wow, never saw Trout like those. The meat looks great and the finished plate looks really good. Never had Figs and Feta but love them, the same way, with Bleu Cheese. Especially an Italian Gorgonzola Dulce.
> Last trout I ate was in '95. Steam side sauteed in Bacon Grease with Eggs. Man that was good eating!...JJ


Chef for the cheese, I used what I had on hand. We love bleu cheese and I think that it would've worked well, also. Those fish were definitely new to me, as well, as I almost never get to fish for freshwater trout.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 3, 2021)

xray said:


> Nice catch! And a great looking dinner!
> 
> Those trout almost look like a palomino but I’m not sure if they’re the same? Bet they ate good though.


Not knowing exactly what they were, I was told that they were not Palomino. The difference is the coloration on the pectoral fins and the jaw, but they do look alike. The flavor was very mild and I was told that they grill or smoke well, too. Just have to be careful because they are delicate. I'll just have to take someone else's word for it. 
Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 3, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Being a trout hunter/slayer, those filets look incredible. Seasoning sounds spot on. Delicious. Nice work.


Thank you, Edge. For the first time cooking trout, I was happy with how they turned out.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 3, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man the fish looks fantastic but your side dish is phenomenal.


Jeff, I just kind of winged it with what I had on hand. Thank you.


----------



## binnesman (Aug 3, 2021)

That whole meal looks amazing. I love trout one of my favorites. 5 stars to the chef!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2021)

WOW, brings back great memories!
I used to spend my summers in Wisconsin, camping on trout streams & cooking trout over an open fire in melted butter. Some of the best fish I have had in my life.
Yours look fantastic!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Aug 3, 2021)

pan seared trout is so good!  your whole meal looks killer!  nice work!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 3, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW, brings back great memories!
> I used to spend my summers in Wisconsin, camping on trout streams & cooking trout over an open fire in melted butter. Some of the best fish I have had in my life.
> Yours look fantastic!
> Al


Thank you, Al. I grew up fishing with my dad mostly for bream, crappie, and the occasional catfish. Fresh fried fish on the lake shore or river bank is where it's at and I cherish the memories.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks Great, GS !!
I used to have Trout meals like that a lot, but I can't Trout Fish any more, and Bear Jr has been slacking.
We don't have many Golden Rainbows around here, but we have one very Similar, we call the "Palomino" or "Golden Trout". I believe they are Hybrids, and they only stock big ones, between 14" and 26" long. They have to be smart to stay alive, because you can spot them from 100' away!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 3, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> elusive and hard to catch Golden Rainbows.



Never have I seen or heard of Golden Rainbow, Very Nice




GonnaSmoke said:


> cook the radishes quite long enough



I love my radishes raw and soaking in vinegar

Nice looking meal

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 3, 2021)

That's some good looking trout GS. Brookies are my favorites, but my BIL gives some nice lakers a few times a year.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Aug 4, 2021)

Nice looking trout! Golden Rainbow trout are beautiful fish. Almost a shame to eat....almost!


----------

